# First visit to BC  – need some advice



## tim (Jun 22, 2006)

I am planning a two-week family vacation in August 2007 to British Columbia.  We intend to fly in and out of Seattle.  We will likely do a circle route with us staying 3 nights in Seattle, 2 or 3 nights in Victoria, 2 or 3 in Vancouver and 2or 3 in Whistler then head back to Seattle to fly home.  

The first question I have concerns whether we should stay a few nights at Nanoose Bay at the Pacific Shores resort (assuming I can get a few nights with RCI Points).  Is that a nice area for us to do activities with the kids.  We have 3 daughters, ages 7, 10, and 12.  Is there one area that we should spend more time in or is there someplace else we should consider.  I am trying to hit some of the main areas, but don’t want to over do it.  

Also, what is the best way of getting my family and rental car from Seattle to Victoria.  Is the Washington State Ferry from Anacortes to Sidney the most scenic and enjoyable for the family?   

Finally, is there a short boat tour up the coast -- inside passage??-- (1 or 2 days) that would be good for the family?  Where would you catch the boat and is there a website for me to check it out. 

Thanks.  Tim  (I will also post this on TS4MS).


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Tim,
Just came back from a similar trip to what you've described.  We're 2 adults, never had kids, so I can't really know exactly what they might enjoy.  We were very disappointed in Pacific Shores, contrary to what most people say about it.  The water at low tide was gone!  I mean there were mud flats almost as far as the eye could see.  We also had a "hotel unit" which was not nearly as nice as Hampton Inns that I've recently stayed at.  We did not eat at the restaurant nor use the spa facilities. We only stayed there one night.

However, around Pacific shores, there are lovely parks with old growth trees, lovely waterfalls and wonderful scenery.  Also, in Coombs, a close-by town, there is a shopping area with goats on the roof.  Literally.


We loved Victoria and stayed at the Rosewood B&B.  There were no children there, mostly older people.  It was perfectly situated to go to the harbor area, only about 3 blocks away.  There are 2 "castles" there to visit and Buchart Gardens.  Also a butterfly house.  You can also go whale watching.

Vancouver is nice.  We enjoyed Stanley Park and took the horse drawn carriage ride around the park.  We also went to the aquarium.  Other than those things, though, I couldn't tell you what kids might enjoy there.

We drove up to Whistler on a day trip.  One unplanned thing that we enjoyed on the trip up to Whistler was a mining  museum and tour.  You don't get dirty, but you do get into a part of the mine.  And you can pan for gold and garnets after the tour.  At Whistler we took the Gondola.  They were still skiing at the top on Memorial Day weekend.  People were riding dirt bikes from the lower gondola stop.

I would recommend buying the Vancouver and Vancouver Island entertainment books.  We saved significant money in both areas.  The Vancouver Island book has discounts for the ferry from Seattle to Victoria.  But since we flew in and out of Vancouver, I can't tell you much about the discount.  Go to www.entertainment.com and take a look.  I already gave my books away or I'd offer them to you.  The books are clearance priced now.

Have a wonderful vacation.  Pack enough clothes to keep warm.  It was cool and drizzling most of our vacation.

Sue


----------



## Canuck (Jun 22, 2006)

Born and raised in Victoria/Vancouver I can tell you that you can leave your warm clothes at home in July & August.  It can get darn hot, so bring your sun screen.  However, the nights in Whistler can get cool....but not cold.  Another great area in the Victoria Region is East Sooke Park and a beach called Witty's Lagoon.

http://www.eastsooke.com/

http://www.vancouverisland.com/parks/?id=459

Witty's is not on the "tourist" route so you can have the place almost to yourself.  It's about a 30min drive from downtown Victoria and really lovely for kids.  The tide is out for most of the day so there are wonderful tidal pools to explore.  As mentioned before Qualicum, Coombs and Parksville are fantastic.  The Parliament Buildings are lovely and you can get a free tour, the kids love it.....they always pretend it's haunted, the other castles in teh area charge a fee to get in.  There is a petting zoo in Beacon Hill Park and play ground, also lots of ducks & swans to feed.  Along Dallas Road there are great trails, and Beacan Drive in serves AMAZING soft ice cream!  

Vancouver also has some great places to explore including Stanely Park.  There is Granvilled Island/False Creek, great shopping/food/crafts/farmers market and you can take the little ferry all through the "False Creek".  

http://www.aviewoncities.com/vancouver/granville.htm

Also the beaches such as Kits Beach, are great to hang out and people watch, build sand castles etc.

http://www.city.vancouver.bc.ca/parks/rec/beaches/kitsb.htm

Kids love Science World, (good back up for a rainy day....it is the West Coast so it can rain....but no cold weather in August). 

http://www.scienceworld.bc.ca/

Whistler, well it's amazing, tons of things to do, usually in the summer they have Mountain Bike races and trick riders.  There is often trapeze artists and you can go for a few swings (costs a pretty penny).  The Gondola is open all year.  Great hiking, biking, walking, swimming/lakes, beach volleyball, .......on and on it goes.  Lots of places to rent bikes for adults and kids.  They also rent bikes with trailers if you have kids that aren't up for big rides (always a good work out pulling a little one).  


Cheers/Lisa


----------



## gslvan (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: First visit to BC  – need some advice*

A great website for Family activities around Vancouver from a kid's perspective is http://www.findfamilyfun.com/index.html. It also covers Whistler and Victoria. There's lots of activities that will keep you busy during your stay in Vancouver.

Regarding a cruise up the Inside Passage, there is a B.C. Ferry that runs from Port Hardy (at the North tip of Vancouver Island) to Prince Rupert or Bella Coola. They are day long trips though so it might not be feasible on your schedule.

Guy


----------



## glenn1000 (Jun 23, 2006)

We love Pacific Shores and have been going every summer as a family with three kids (similar ages and spread) for several years. I wrote a review that has our favorite things to do there. That said, the "hotel" units are definitely a cut below. You can only deposit the 1-bedroom or 2-bedroom to RCI but not the hotel alone since they had complaints about the size. If you want to stay two nights for free at any of the Aviawest properties I can give you an owner referral. E-mail me if interested (you have to go to a 90 minute presentation).


----------



## Parkplace (Jun 24, 2006)

My son and his family just returned from Victoria and among all the other activities had attended a "Bug Zoo" there that gave them very many exciting experiences to talk about.  His children are 8 and 5 and very much enjoyed it, as did their parents!   They even got to hold several strange and unusual bugs and felt it was a memorable experience!  I think they said it was on Yates Street but I could be wrong, better check.  There is also an excellent Provincial Museum kittycorner to the Parliament Buildings and Empress Hotel which is also kittykorner the Inner Harbour with tourist activities and free entertainers.  Its a wonderful place!

Nanoose Bay, Victoria, as the whole Vancouver Island is spectacular. 

When in Vancouver don't miss Granville Island, the Planetarium, Stanley Park, English Bay, or any of the other places mentioned.

You will be very pleased.  Have a great trip!!


----------



## perlfisher (Jun 27, 2006)

tim said:
			
		

> I am planning a two-week family vacation in August 2007 to British Columbia.  We intend to fly in and out of Seattle.  We will likely do a circle route with us staying 3 nights in Seattle, 2 or 3 nights in Victoria, 2 or 3 in Vancouver and 2or 3 in Whistler then head back to Seattle to fly home.
> 
> The first question I have concerns whether we should stay a few nights at Nanoose Bay at the Pacific Shores resort (assuming I can get a few nights with RCI Points).  Is that a nice area for us to do activities with the kids.  We have 3 daughters, ages 7, 10, and 12.  Is there one area that we should spend more time in or is there someplace else we should consider.  I am trying to hit some of the main areas, but don’t want to over do it.
> 
> ...




Check out www.bcferries.com .  This will give you all the ferry routes to get to Victoria on the BC system.   The ferries run from Tsawassen (3/4 hour outside of Vancouver) to Swartz Bay (1/2 hour outside of Victoria).   This is where the inside passage info will be too.  You would need to book the inside passage well in advance.  The Washington Ferry system has fewer sailings as far as I know?    If you are crossing to Vancouver Island on a weekend, you may have to book your car ahead.  Weekends can get very busy.
Check out www.hellobc.com , www.tourismvancouver.com and www.tourismvictoria.com .

You could do a circuitous route on BC Ferries.   Tsawassen to Swartz Bay. then drive to Nanaimo and take the ferry to Horseshoe Bay.  The Horseshoe Bay terminal leads directly to the Whistler Highway (#99).  (Look at their BC Ferries route maps).   You could then come back over Lion's Gate Bridge to Vancouver for your stay, and then back on the #99/I5 to Seattle.

T.


----------



## Dollie (Jun 28, 2006)

We just returned from 2 weeks of exploring almost all of Vancouver Island, made it all the way out to Winter Harbour.  We started and ended in Seattle, using both car ferries: Port Angeles to Victoria to get to the island; and the Sidney to Anacortes to return.  Here's some info about the ferries:


Both ferries have great views, however, the Sidney-Anacortes ferry goes close and between the islands.  There is more to see on this ferry and more of a chance to see wild life (whales, eagles, etc) along the way.
Check ferry schedules and made a reservation for you and your car.  There are two different routes for the Sidney-Anacortes ferry: one is direct, no stops along the way; the other stops at one or two islands along the way.
It takes several hours to drive from Seattle to either ferry.  Use something like MapQuest to get a driving time and don't forget that Seattle has rush hour traffic and construction that could make the drive longer.  (see my story below)

*Story:*  Our original plan was to arrive in Seattle early afternoon, drive to Port Angeles, spend the night there, and get the early morning ferry to Victoria.  So much for plans -- the airline canceled one of our flights, we ended up arriving in Seattle at 10 at night.  It is a 2 1/2 hour drive to Port Angeles, too much to do that night.  We spent the night about 1 1/2 hours from Seattle, got up the next morning early to make the ferry.  The person at the hotel desk said it would take us 45 minutes to get to the ferry.  The ferry requires you to be there an hour before.  The drive was actually closer to 1 1/4 hours to the ferry.  We did make it in time, however, the ticket taker made a comment about not being there an hour before departure.  We told her we got bad info from the hotel person.  She then said that yesterday there was a family that was told by a hotel employee that it would take them an hour to drive from Seattle.  They arrived in Port Angeles after their ferry had left.  They were very upset.


----------

